# What is your main WCA event?



## IWillCube (Dec 4, 2014)

I made this thread out of curiostity

1. When did you get your first cube of that kind?
2. What is your main in the event?
3. What is your PB average? (In comp and at home)
4. What is your PB single? (In comp and at home)
5.What is your goal in the event?
6. Your main tip for beginners in the event? (Optional)
7. Your main event?!

I look forward to seeing your answers.

My answers:
1. At my first comp, it was a Moyu WeiSu given to me by a winner.
2. I use a Moyu AoSu
3. 1:37.59 (At home) 
4. 1:18.18 (Competition, also my All time PB)
5. Sub 1
6. -
7. 4x4!


----------



## guysensei1 (Dec 4, 2014)

1) Some time in February I got a shengshou 6x6
2) shengshou, although the AoShi is getting really good too so I may switch
3) PB ao5 at home is 2:42.xx (too lazy to recall, check my signature). Not sure about mean of 3. Haven't competed in 6x6 officially
4) 2:21.50.
5) NR single and mean maybe but the current one is hard to beat.
6) Yau5. 
7)6x6


----------



## ottozing (Dec 4, 2014)

1.In 2011 or 2012 I got a crappy Yuxin Skewb from eBay. 
2. MoYu.
3. 2.5x at home, 4.5x in comp.
4. 3.2x comp single, idk my at home PB (something stupid no doubt).
5. Right now a sub 4 official average would be nice (I'm getting 2 rounds next weekend so I hope I can do it there).
6. Use sledge and hedge fingertricks that you can do very fast and comfortably, along with learn fingertricks for other small triggers (helpful for the first layer).
7. Skewb. Although 2x2 is technically my best event, skewb is what I actually enjoy the most out of the few events I consider myself "good" at. Plus I haven't seriously practiced 2x2 since early January aside from some occasional on and off practice.


----------



## Ronxu (Dec 4, 2014)

1. Got a crappy Chinese one in 2011 and upgraded to Rubik's and started practicing in 2013
2. Rubik's
3. In comp 7.24, at home 5.453
4. In comp 5.66, at home 3.912
5. Single WR, average ER
6. Get a good clock and turn fast
7. Clock. Nowadays I practice other events more but it's the only event that I'm actually good at


----------



## Jimmy Liu (Dec 4, 2014)

1. At 2012 I bought a CT square-1, and it had been my main cube since then until I bought a calvin's cube after I broke the NR.
2. I think is calvin's now
3. 14.90 at comp, 9.91 of 5 and 13.07 of 12 at home
4. 12.76 at comp, 5.xx at home
5. Top 5 in the world
6. Lars for beginners
7. square-1


----------



## lorki3 (Dec 4, 2014)

1. In about octobober 2009 i got a mini type C. 
2. Right now I go back and forth between an Aolong V2 and a Zhanchi. 
3. In competition it's 17.75 and at home it's about 15.75. 
4. My best single in comp is 16.13 and at home it's 12.85. 
5. I think Dutch national record is a nice goal. Sub-14 is very far away though. I also just want to enjoy improving in the event. 
6. Practice turning a lot and don't abandon two-handed.


----------



## Cale S (Dec 4, 2014)

My main events are BLD and skewb but some of the questions don't work with BLD so:
1. Back in summer of this year I got a LanLan (was the best skewb at the time, but mine was really bad) 
2. Moyu
3. 5.64 in comp, 3.10 at home
4. 3.56 in comp, 1.02 at home
5. Get consistently sub-5 (I have a 4.87 avg50 and 5.13 avg100 so I'm getting close)
6. Use efficient layers, have good fingertricks and turning, be able to recognize cases quickly and predict L4C 
7. Skewb is the only non-BLD official event I'm good at, and I practice it more than anything else


----------



## Aussie (Dec 4, 2014)

1. My 1st cube was a Diansheng Blade cube. 
2. ShengShou 6x6
3. Only got to do a single at nationals, but 4:21 is my PB Mo3 at home.
4. My PB single is 5:53.81 in competition, and my PB Single at home is 3:49.89.
5. My goal for 6x6 is to get an official average.
6. Experiment with different ideas and methods that come to mind. Play around with the cube, don't just speed solve it.
7. 6x6 Speedsolve


----------



## Wilhelm (Dec 4, 2014)

1. VCube in 2010
2. Modded Shengshou but haven't tried the Moyu one
3. 2:55.37 (ugh) and 2:42.23
4. 2:43.53 and 2:20.54
5. Top100 in the world
6. Keep on practising
7. 6x6


----------



## Hssandwich (Dec 4, 2014)

Skewb
LanLan
Moyu
5.75 official 3.5x at home
4.95 official 1.25 at home
Sub 5 official average/ UKNR
work it out yourself and figure out how to get faster
Skewb


----------



## Iggy (Dec 4, 2014)

lol I'm not exactly sure what my main event is, but I guess it's this

1. A long time ago, like in 2010 (it was really crappy though)
2. Aosu
3. 2:57.89 avg5, never had an official mo3
4. 3:09.91 at comp and 2:27.38 at home
5. WR maybe? That might be a bit too ambitious lol
6. Practice
7. 4BLD


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Dec 4, 2014)

1. December last year/January last year
2. Shengshou 5x5/mini Shengshou 7x7
3. Never competed officially in either.
4. 5x5 AO5: 1:31.xx/7x7 MO3: 3:59.xx
5x5 single: 1:21.05/7x7 single: 3:36.02
5. I don't have long term goals, really. Breaking my 5x5 single for the first time in 6 months would be nice, and I'd like some more sub 4 7x7 averages.
6. Give your big cubes time, and solve on them constantly. The more you solve on them, the more they break in. I solve on unmodded Shengshou 5x5 and 7x7, and I love both of those cubes so much. Modding them can help, but you don't have to mod them for them to be awesome. Just do 1000 solves on it.
7. 5x5 and 7x7.


----------



## tseitsei (Dec 4, 2014)

1. 3 years ago during christmas holidays
2. Dayan Zhanchi back then. MoYu Weilong today
3. Officially 36.99 single and (still from my first ever comp ) 1:31.xy mo3
4. At home 30.99 single and 36.42 mo3
5. sub-30 single and sub-40 mean officially
6. Learn comms and force yourself to memo faster.
7. 3BLD


----------



## szalejot (Dec 4, 2014)

1. As a kid
2. AoLong v2
3. 1:15 avg5 (at home), 1:12 mo3 (also at home)
4. 1:04 (at home)
5. To be sub1
6. Train good memo system
7. 3BLD


----------



## arcio1 (Dec 4, 2014)

IWillCube said:


> I made this thread out of curiostity
> 
> 1. When did you get your first cube of that kind?
> 2. What is your main in the event?
> ...



1. 2012, April or May, I don't remeber exactly. (I started cubing in March 2012)
2. Modded Shengshou with MF8 tiles
3. In comp 58.59, at home 51.23
4. In comp 47.43(NR), at home 44.95
5. Dunno, I just want to be as good as it's possible for me. Minimum top10
6. Practice, remember that you don't need a lot of algs to be very fast at Mega, look ahead in F2L and S2L is the key.
7. Megaminx


----------



## Prakhar (Dec 4, 2014)

IWillCube said:


> I made this thread out of curiostity
> 
> 1. When did you get your first cube of that kind?
> 2. What is your main in the event?
> ...


1. My favourite event is 3x3 Fewest Moves( I got my first cube in Jan this year but it doesn't matter. Started practising FMC about 5 months ago.)
2.My weilongs, stickers and my zhanchi which I sacrifise for putting stickers.
3.No mo3 in comp till now. But 26.00 is mo3 at home.(Weekly FMC)
4. 21 unoficially. 50 in comp(my last successful attempt was in May end due to which I got interested in FMC. I haven't had an attempt recently.)
5. Sub 29 mo3 in comp(Asr. at the moment)
6. Blockbuilding and understanding how pieces move in algs etc.
7. 3x3 Fewest Moves


----------



## pdilla (Dec 4, 2014)

No comps in Hawaii ever...


----------



## Rcuber123 (Dec 4, 2014)

1. A year ago / A year ago / 1 year and 8 months ago / 1 year and 8 months ago
2. Fangshi Shishuang / SS Pyra (I ordered a Moyu but it didn't arrive yet) / Weilong / Weilong
3. 1.92 / 2.99 / 30.33 / 1:2x.xx
4. 0.56 / 1.63 / 30 / 1:12.xx
5. Consistently sub 2 / consistently sub 3 / sub 30 / sub 1:10
6. TPS / TPS / never limit yourself / turn R U B
7. 2x2 / Pyraminx / FMC / Feet

I can't decide what is my main event


----------



## CyanSandwich (Dec 4, 2014)

_1. When did you get your first cube of that kind?_
Early 2012 (Rubik's brand)
_2. What is your main in the event?_
Cyclone boys (don't know which model)
_3. What is your PB average? (In comp and at home)_
Not applicable?
_4. What is your PB single? (In comp and at home)_
22/23 58:44 at home, 18/21 in 57:55 at comp.
_5.What is your goal in the event?_
OcR
_6. Your main tip for beginners in the event? (Optional)_
Watch Ollie's video on it
_7. Your main event?!_
MBLD


----------



## the super cuber (Dec 4, 2014)

1. last year i got a bad shenshou pyraminx
2. moyu
3. at home pb avg is 2.39 and at comp is 5.24
4. in comp is 3.25 and at home is a lol 0.48
5. to get an NR/ Asr
6. dont give up if your average gets stuck
7. Pyraminx


----------



## Ninja Storm (Dec 4, 2014)

1. I got a 3x3 years ago.
2. OP Zhanchi at the moment
3. 11.12/14.35
4. 7.57/11.10
5. NR before someone fast gets it
6. Don't be Jay. Use your pinky.
7. 8x8.


----------



## guysensei1 (Dec 4, 2014)

Ninja Storm said:


> 6. Don't be Jay. Use your pinky



As an ex-ring finger user, I agree with this wholeheartedly.


----------



## penguinz7 (Dec 4, 2014)

I don't really have a main event but I"ll guess i'll say BLD.
1. IDEK
2. Aolong V2
3. uhhh... DNF? I average about 3:00 when I succeed. 
4. 2:29.xx
5. Sub-1 
6. Practice. While executing a pair think about how to execute the next one. No pauses.  I did one bld solve every day for a month. that helped a lot.
7. 3BLD!


----------



## GG (Dec 4, 2014)

1. aaaaages ago!
2. aolong v2
3. 11.92/15.00
4. 8.65/idk 
5. sub9
6. learn to learn.
7. 3x3


----------



## TDM (Dec 4, 2014)

1. December 2012.
2. 54.5mm MoYu AoLong v1
3. Official: 13.84, unofficial: 10.20
4. Official: 11.21, unofficial: 7.40
5. Sub-12 with Roux
6. Try CFOP, Roux and ZZ early on and then decide which method you want to use. Don't just use CFOP. Remember that if the method seems hard at first, you're going to practise it and eventually it will become very easy, so don't let its difficult put you off.
7. 3x3


----------



## Myachii (Dec 4, 2014)

1. June 2013, a Shengshou
2. Now use a Moyu Aouchuang, like everyone else xD
3. 2:18.77 in comp, 2:06.04 at home
4. 2:10.00 in comp, 1:57.48 at home
5. Average sub-2
6. Get as fast as possible at edge pairing
7. 5x5


----------



## henrysavich (Dec 4, 2014)

1. Summer 2013, Unmodded Shengshou/ Spring 2013, Stickerless Zhanchi
2. Modded Shengshou on disgustingly loose tensions/ Fangshi Shuangren V2, again pretty lose
3. 4.06-2.95/ 19.34- ~16.8
4. 2.92-1.34/ 16.20 - 13.17
5.Sub-3 / Sub-15
6. Learn more finger tricks / Learn more finger tricks
7. Pyraminx/ OH


----------



## AlexTheEmperor (Dec 4, 2014)

1. Last year, probably march.
2. Modded ShengShou 
3. 1:10.xx
4. 54.xx
5. Sub 1, Sub 40, Sub 30
6. Get used to looking ahead constantly, look for efficiency over TPS and don't worry too much about hardware, focus on the other things. Hardware is easy to fix, the others aren't.
7. 4x4. Even though 3x3 is my best and most practiced event, I am really enjoying 4x4 due to the increased challenge. 4x4 is my favourite event because its more difficult than a 3x3 but not as laborious as a big cube. Worst however are the small, simple events like skewb, pyra, 2x2, which take algs + tps + little lookahead (exception of 2x2) to master. In my opinion, a good time on a large cube is much more meaningful and skillful than a good 2x2 single, for example.


----------



## Divineskulls (Dec 4, 2014)

1. It must have been like christmas 2011, I think.
2. Shengshou
3. 55.10/48.96 
4. 44.49/41.93
5. sub-50 official avg
6. Efficiency
7. Megaminx


----------



## Genius4Jesus (Dec 4, 2014)

1. A Shengshou 4x4, winter 2012.
2. Moyu Aosu.
3. 38.14 in comp, 34.66 at home.
4. 32.13 in comp, 29.12 at home.
5. Official sub-32 average, official sub-30 single.
6. Do Yau. 
7. 4x4


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Dec 4, 2014)

april 2012 (shengshou)
dayan
2.06 official 1.4x at home
1.03 official .4x at home
ER
practise
2x2


----------



## Petro Leum (Dec 4, 2014)

1. my very first 3x3 when i started cubing, christmas 2011
2. Mini AoLong v2
3. 13.67 / 15.90
4. 10.33 / 13.65
5. Average NR.... but the NR is running away from me at the moment (Hi, Conny)
6. Learn proper turning, (asmallkitten has a good video), force yourself to do doubleflicks because you wont learn them later.
7. 3x3x3 OH


----------



## ryak2002 (Dec 4, 2014)

I kind of go through phases but I would have to go with 2x2!


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Dec 5, 2014)

I've went through a few different main events, I'll go with my preferred out of those even though I'm not currently practicing it.

1. Eastsheen in 2008, first attempt was Meffert's and first success was maybe Dayan+mf8
2. MoYu AoSu
3. 4:0x.xx home/ 4:02.40 (MO2) comp
4. 3:39.11/3:58.26
5. Sub-2:30
6. Comms are fun
7. 4BLD


----------



## natezach728 (Dec 5, 2014)

1. World Championships 2013
2. rn, its the Shengshou
3. 4.61 in comp, 2.84 at home
4. 3.65 in comp, 1.04 at home
5. Maybe get NAR, but really just be always in the top 10 of the world.
6. Practice.
7. Skewb!!


----------



## Genesis (Dec 5, 2014)

1. 2010
2. SS 
3. 9.54 (Pathetic)/3.46
4. 8.22(Pathetic)/lol, single
5. AsR contender
6. NIL
7. Skewb

Not really my ONE main event, kinda do a few events


----------



## Oricuber (Dec 5, 2014)

1. When I first got a cube... yup it think you know what it is already.
2. Fangshi Shuangren V2/Weilong V2
3. Comp: 13.xx Home: 11.xx
4. Comp: 13.xx (I've only competed once so far.) Home: 9.08
5. Consistently sub-13/learn full oll
6. Don't be lazy. Learn algs ASAP.
7. 3×3 yes I know I'm boring.


----------



## JasonDL13 (Dec 5, 2014)

*1. When did you get your first cube of that kind?
2. What is your main in the event?
3. What is your PB average? (In comp and at home)
4. What is your PB single? (In comp and at home)
5.What is your goal in the event?
6. Your main tip for beginners in the event? (Optional)
7. Your main event?!*

1. Any 3x3 I got. Which was when I started cubing. But I didn't start doing this event until much after.
2. 4 GuanLongs currently. I have other types of 3x3's to.
3. N/A
4. See signature (3/3 17:00 right now)
5. Canadian NR (15/15 right now by Erik Limeback)
6. Practice as much as you can, solving method doesn't matter (I use OP/OP), do 1 attempt per day.
7. Rubik's Cube: Multiple Blindfolded


----------



## SpicyOranges (Dec 5, 2014)

1. I got my first back in the summer of 2013
2. My current main is a moyu
3. 5.14 in comp, and at home listed below
4. 3.59 fail in comp, and at home listed below
5. Sub 4 ao5 official, sub 4 Ao100
6. Learn polish turning and Sarah intermediate
7. Skewb if not already obvious


----------



## CHJ (Dec 5, 2014)

1. i bought it as a bundle of V-cubes as i was starting but didn't use it for its purpose for about 10 months
2. my current main is between 2 F2's, a white for turning ability and a black for lookahead
3. 45.03 in competition (i think 35.xx at home)
4. 39.13 in competition (28.84 at home, equalled ER at the time)
5. sub30 but i barely practice anymore (seems easy even tho i feel i suck)
6. not practicing but when i do i immediately improve by forcing myself to influence basic stuff but even more so (it works.....trust me XD)
7. though not my favourite event, feet it is


----------



## Jrpg15 (Dec 22, 2014)

1. My mom got it for me for Easter!
2. Moyu Pyraminx
3. 3.88 (in comp) 2.75 (at home)
4. 3.4x (in comp) 1.12 (at home)
5. To get a sub 3.5 official average, get a sub 2 official single
6. Learn a beginners method and just practice practice practice
7. Pyraminx


----------



## Blabber333 (Dec 22, 2014)

mine is 3x3


----------



## ryanj92 (Dec 23, 2014)

*1. When did you get your first cube of that kind?*
A friend gave me one that she did not use back in summer 2012.
*2. What is your main in the event?*
Rubik's brand, I have a couple of ones that I switch between every so often
*3. What is your PB average? (In comp and at home)*
7.62, 6.15
*4. What is your PB single? (In comp and at home)*
5.63, 4.69
*5. What is your goal in the event?*
Sub-7 official average.
*6. Your main tip for beginners in the event? (Optional)*
Have good hardware, know how to use all lucky cases/solve from all angles, do lots of turning exercises
*7. Your main event?!*
Clock. I don't think I've practised it any more than any other event, but I've gotten the furthest with it


----------



## Torch (Dec 23, 2014)

1. I bought it at Walmart in spring of 2011.
2. Aolong v2
3. 14.83, 12.70
4. 13.58, 8.94
5. sub-10
6. Be color neutral, use intuitive F2L
7. Good ol' 3x3


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Dec 23, 2014)

1. July first 2014, rubiks brand
2. MoYu WeiLong
3. Pb ao 5: 11.80 (at home, never been comp)
4. 9.37 (at home, never been comp)
5. WR single and average
6. Watch LOTS of youtube cubing and practice an hour a day.
7. 7x7. Jk lol 3x3 duh.


----------



## DavidCip86 (Dec 23, 2014)

> 1. When did you get your first cube of that kind?


October 2013



> 2. What is your main in the event?


Mini Shengshou



> 3. What is your PB average? (In comp and at home)


4:21 in comp, 4:11 at home



> 4. What is your PB single? (In comp and at home)


4:12 in comp, 3:56 at home



> 5.What is your goal in the event?


podium at every comp I ever go to, be the US national champion, and hold the world record



> 6. Your main tip for beginners in the event? (Optional)


practice a lot, be efficient, turn accurately, and always remember to look ahead



> 7. Your main event?!


7x7


----------



## BrianJ (Dec 23, 2014)

1. 12-2012
2. Dayan
3. 2.56 in comp, 1.39 at home (lol)
4. lol, and 1.37
5. sub-2, top-10 in the world
6. efficient layers, one/two look depending on method
7. 2x2


----------



## rybaby (Dec 23, 2014)

1. August 2013 (started learning in November)
2. Moyu
3. Comp: 5.13, Home: 3.17
4. Comp: 3.52, Home: lol
5. Sub 4.5 global, top 10 in the world 
6. Turn Fast, use Ranzha's method if you wanna be cool
7. Skewb


----------



## joshsailscga (Dec 23, 2014)

1. When did you get your first cube of that kind?
2. What is your main in the event?
3. What is your PB average? (In comp and at home)
4. What is your PB single? (In comp and at home)
5.What is your goal in the event?
6. Your main tip for beginners in the event? (Optional)
7. Your main event?!

1. April 2014
2. Moyu Aosu
3. 1:13.05 (home), none yet in comp 
4. 1:03.62 (home), 1:20.76 (in comp)
5. sub-1 average, sub-50 single
6. I'm barely more than a beginner myself 
7. 4x4


----------



## Berd (Dec 23, 2014)

1. When did you get your first cube of that kind?

May the 4th this year.

2. What is your main in the event?

12 Guanlongs Hahah.

3. What is your PB average? (In comp and at home)

N/A?! 

4. What is your PB single? (In comp and at home)

5/5 at home, 3/5 at a competition. 

5.What is your goal in the event?

NR off Ollie Frost 

6. Your main tip for beginners in the event?

Never rush memo, take your time and get good letter pairs. 

7. Your main event?!

MMMMMM MULTI BLIND!


----------



## DGCubes (Dec 23, 2014)

1. My birthday a couple years ago.
2. MoYu Pyraminx
3. Comp: 5.71, Home: 3.5xx
4. Comp: 4.88, Home: 1.662
5. Podium someday! (4th isn't good enough!!)
6. Don't waste too much time on the tips; do them during the other parts of the solve, not before or after.
7. PYRAMINX!!!!!


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Dec 23, 2014)

1. February 6th 2012, day before my birthday
2. mini shenshou
3. 3:13.239 at home 3:20.57 in comp
4. 2:54.04 in comp(overall PB) and like 3:03 at home
5. Global sub 3
6. look ahead first, don't just do a lot of tps for your first few solves
7. 7X7!!!!!!!


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Dec 23, 2014)

rybaby said:


> 1. August 2013 (started learning in November)
> 2. Moyu
> 3. Comp: 5.13, Home: 3.17
> 4. Comp: 3.52, Home: lol
> ...



Woah I never knew you did skewb. Whats the big deal about that thing anyway?


----------



## rybaby (Dec 23, 2014)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> Woah I never knew you did skewb. Whats the big deal about that thing anyway?



It's pretty fun, and with Ranzha's method hax make it more interesting.
I was 6th in the world when I got my 5.13 average in August. I have since fallen in rank, but hopefully I'll get a better average at my comp in January.


----------



## timeless (Dec 23, 2014)

1. When did you get your first cube of that kind? march 19 2011
2. What is your main in the event? ganz puzzle 
3. What is your PB average? (In comp and at home) 26.97, sub 20
4. What is your PB single? (In comp and at home) 19.65, sub 15
5.What is your goal in the event? sub 12 in comp
6. Your main tip for beginners in the event? (Optional) practice makes perfect
7. Your main event?! OH


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Dec 24, 2014)

A SS in April
Moyu Aochuang
2:42.xx I believe (I have not yet gone to a WCA comp.)
2:30.95
sub 55 (gonna take some time)
Turn faster. I don't care if you pause, lookahead will come with time.
5x5


----------



## Hypocrism (Dec 24, 2014)

1. When did you get your first cube of that kind? 2007
2. What is your main in the event? WeiLong
3. What is your PB average? (In comp and at home) Comp 12.56, Home 10.37
4. What is your PB single? (In comp and at home) Comp 11.xx, home 6.xx
5.What is your goal in the event? Sub 10
6. Your main tip for beginners in the event? (Optional) Don't time yourself.
7. Your main event?! 3x3


----------



## FailCuber (Dec 24, 2014)

1. When did you get your first cube of that kind? August 2014
2. What is your main in the event? Moyu/Shengshou Skewb (not sure yet)
3. What is your PB average? (In comp and at home) comp: 9.44 home: 7.08
4. What is your PB single? (In comp and at home)comp: 8.99 home: 2.46 ( yeah i have a really bad single for in comp)
5.What is your goal in the event? sub 7
6. Your main tip for beginners in the event? (Optional) Faster sledges helps tons.
7. Your main event?!Skewb


----------

